# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الرشيد على عمر .. الاختشوا ماتوا ... قال عايز يمشى يغطى مبارة العالمى

## فراس الشفيع

*ادارة المريخ ترفض طلب الإعلامي الرشيد علي صور في تغطية  المباراة التاريخية وعدم السماح لموفدهم بتغطية الحدث التاريخي شاجبة  ومستغربة لنهج الصحفي الذي نفي أحداث هذا اللقاء وتقدم بالأمس بطلب لتغطية  المباراة !!!؟؟؟؟ وإرسال موفد مع البعثة ولقد وجد المجلس بان لن يتهاون في  من تجراء بقلمه علي المريخ من قبل ..ومن الجدير بالزكر سمحت الادارة  الحمراء بطلب الأستاذ الصحفي رمضان احمد السيد لتغطية الحدث وسفر موفد قوون مع البعثة الإعلامية المريخية ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلامات فراس
هو السفيه دا ماقال دي كضبه ساي 
التحيه لمجلس المريخ القوي
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سلامات فراس
هو السفيه دا ماقال دي كضبه ساي 
التحيه لمجلس المريخ القوي



هلا مورتا قال كضبه ولما الكلام بقى جد جاى مادى قرعتو شفته الجلفوط ده
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله صحي الأختشو ماتوا ناس ما عندها احساس ولا دم نهااااااائي
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*قرار في محلو بس كنا دايرنها لي رمضان برضو
وانتظروا شوفو هذا الرمضان ماذا سيكتب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

قرار في محلو بس كنا دايرنها لي رمضان برضو
وانتظروا شوفو هذا الرمضان ماذا سيكتب



هااهاهاهاها مابيقدر يكتب ولا يعمل شى الا يسوق معاه فطومه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*علم تقيل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هؤلاء يتخيلون ان  الصفوى يمكنه ان ينسى ويسامح  فيما قيل وكتب بالامس ... فقد تعودوا على الكذب وتضليل مجتمعهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة معلم من مجلس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عدم الحياء وعدم الموضوعية 
نشكر من  طرد هذا المفتري علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*السفيه علي عمر لا يستحق شرف التغطيه  بس رمدان ده برضو كان  يرفضو ليهو
                        	*

----------

